
Show HN: Editor.js – the new open-source editor with clean JSON output - neSpecc
https://codex.so/editor
======
neSpecc
Hi!

We have been working on this project more than three years. Several large
media projects help us to test and debug the Editor, to make its core more
stable. At the same time we significantly improved the API.

Editor.js key features:

\- Block-styled

\- Clean data output

\- API pluggable

\- Open source

What does it mean «block-styled»

In other editors the workspace is provided by single contenteditable element
in where you can create different HTML markup.

Editor.js workspace consists of separate Blocks: paragraphs, headings, images,
lists, quotes, etc. Each of them is an independent contenteditable element (or
more complex structure) provided by Plugin and united by Editor's Core.

At the same time, most useful features as arrow-navigation, copy & paste,
cross block selection and others works almost as in the familiar editors.

About clean data

As you can see on the last screen, there are clean JSON output: list of
structural Blocks with their content description.

You can use this data to easy render in Web, native mobile/desktop
application, pass to Audio Readers, create templates for Facebook Instant
Articles, AMP, RSS, create chat-bots and many other.

Also, clean data can be useful for backend processing: sanitizing, validation,
injecting an advertising or other stuff, extracting Headings, make covers for
social networks from Image Blocks and other.

About API

A key value of the Editor is the API. All main functional units of the
Editor.js — Blocks, Inline Formatting Tools, Block Tunes — are provided by
external plugins that uses simple and powerful API.

Editor.js is more than just an editor. It is a new born open-source community
of developers and contributors.

Anyone can create new cool API features and plugins. Thanks for your interest.

Hope you enjoy Editor.js.

Peter Savchenko, CodeX

~~~
qnsi
Does it support collaborative editing?

~~~
neSpecc
Currently does not. But we really want and need this feature. It can be
created in near future.

